# Equipo de audio sony HCD-GN800



## el terror (Nov 30, 2010)

Equipo que al encenderse se apaga a los 5 seg.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 30, 2010)

Podrías formular mejor tu consulta? esa falla podría ser desde la salida de audio hasta problemas con la fuente...


----------



## el terror (Nov 30, 2010)

claro, el cuando se conecta, hacela demostracion, pero cuando se conecta, se apaga a los 5 seg. ya revise la fuente de poder los IC de salida y nada.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 30, 2010)

Bueno, saca la salida de audio, de seguro es un modulo STK y enciende el equipo. Si el integrado está en corto, el equipo se apaga inmediatamente.


----------



## el terror (Nov 30, 2010)

Ratmayor ya lo hice, retire los 2 IC (STK) y sigue igual. al encenderlo se apaga al tiempo  de 5 seg.

Explico mas dtalladamente lo hecho hasta el momento:
revise el circuito de ptroteccion y todo bien.
revise el circuito overload y todo bien.
revise los accesorios alrededor de los IC y todo ok.
la fuente y sus voltajes estan bien.

aclaro que el equipo cayo en ese problema por que empezo a molestar la charola de CD. y luego se apago con el problema que ya he descrito.

les agradezco una ayudita para reparar este aparato . gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 30, 2010)

una pregunta, el mecanismo de los CDs, esta "En tiempo"?


----------



## el terror (Nov 30, 2010)

A que te refieres?. Por que revise el sistema de CD lo limpie y cambie la polea de apertura de la charola que estaba muy elastica. probe nuevamente conectandola al equipo y nada, el aparato sigue con lo mismo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 30, 2010)

cuando digo "en tiempo" me refiero a la sincronía del mecanismo, aunque si mencionas que desconectaste el mecanismo, revisaste si los pines de los flex estan integros?


----------



## inglaof (Dic 9, 2010)

yo tengo un equipo de esos en el mismo estado, se apaga a los segundos, estoy en standby con su reparacion por unas obras en casa, quizas despues de navidad continue con el, pero te paso mi experiencia con el:

Al encenderlo se apaga y queda tiltilando el led del boton de power, si desconecto los fusibles 698 y 699 de la placa de alimentacion, que son justamente los que alimentan los circuitos STK, el equipo se inicia correctamente, funciona todo, pero naturalmente sin audio, no pude desmontar la placa donde viene montados los stk, y como estan haciendo unos trabajos de ampliacion en mi casa, tengo un cochinero y no pude continuar con su reparacion, espero te ayude ese dato, consiguete el diagrama del equipo para que veas a que fusibles me refiero, si no lo tenes yo te lo subo o mando, pesa como 5 megas creo...


----------



## betodj (Dic 9, 2010)

Que tal amigos, el diagrama seguramente esta en este enlace ( hay muchos HCD)proporcionado por el colega Helminto G. 

http://320volt.com/servis-manuelleri-semalar-sony/


Un saludo...


----------



## el terror (Dic 13, 2010)

ya revise los fusibles 698 y 699 y nada.coloque la charola de CC en su tiempo pero sigue igual. quisiera probar con otra tajeta para ver, por que ya lo unico que queda por verificar es el micro.


----------

